# Blasse Farben



## A-W-Q (30. November 2015)

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig mit meinen Problem bin, aber ich versuche es mal.

Ich hab ein Upgrade von  Win 7 auf 10 durchgeführt.
Neuen Grafiktreiber installiert , aktuell Nvidia  359.00.
Vorher auf Win 7 hatte ich den Treiber 344.11 drauf, da lief alles einwandfrei.

Starte ich jetzt den PC hab ich ständig Blasse Farben. Gehe ich in den Nvidia Grafikeinstellungen und verschiebe nur leicht einen der Schieberegler hab ich meine brillanten Farben wieder.
Leider ist dieser Zustand nicht von Dauer, so 2-3 std, dann muss ich den Vorgang wiederholen.

Ich hab schon einiges ausprobiert. Mit dem alten Treiber 344.11 hab ich zwar die Farben aber da er nicht kompatibel mit Win 10 ist friert das Bild nach kurzer Zeit ein.
Auch Einstellungen über Win 10 und am Monitor bringen keinen Erfolg.

Wisst Ihr vielleicht Rat ?

Monitor : Medion MD 20461
Grafikkarte : Gainward GTX 760

Vielen Dank für evtl. Antworten

mfg Andreas


----------



## DanielX (30. November 2015)

Hast du den Treiber schon einmal sauber deinstalliert und anschließend neu Installiert?


----------



## A-W-Q (30. November 2015)

Hallo,
ja hab ich, mehrfach.


----------



## A-W-Q (30. November 2015)

gibt es da ein gutes Tool zu das alles Sauber entfernt ?


----------



## XyZaaH (30. November 2015)

A-W-Q schrieb:


> gibt es da ein gutes Tool zu das alles Sauber entfernt ?


Display Driver Uninstaller. 
Bitte Doppelposts vermeiden.


----------



## A-W-Q (30. November 2015)

sorry, war nicht mit Absicht.
In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mein HDMI- Kabel gegen ein DVI-Kabel mal getauscht.
Plötzlich hab ich meine Farben wieder.
Doch nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie  das sein kann.
HDMI-Kabel eventuell defekt ? 
Sollte ich das DVI-Kabel stattdessen weiter bnutzen, habe ich dann spürbare Quilitätsunterschiede ?


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2015)

Du kannst ohne Probleme weiter DVI nutzen.
Dein HDMI Kabel ist nicht defekt, in der NVidia Systemeinstellung / Auflösung ändern gibt es bei HDMI auswahlboxen --> bei RGB musst du die auf "Full rgb"(voll) stellen, dann hast du ein besseren Schwarzwert, zusätzlich kannst du auch mal ein anderes Farbprofil wählen. (Diese Optionen gibts nur bei HDMI!)


----------



## A-W-Q (30. November 2015)

Danke aloha84,
das hat geholfen.
Vielleicht kannst du mir noch weiterhelfen.
In den Auflösungen ändern hab ich unter Ausgabe- Farbtiefe 8 bpc stehen könnte auf 12 bpc ändern, bringt das etwas ?
Und bei Ausgabe-Farbformat, da wo RGB voreingestellt ist kann man noch YcbCr422 und YcbCr444 wählen. Wäre das auch noch etwas ?


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2015)

Ja genau --> dort kannst du "nach belieben" umstellen und schauen ob es besser/schlechter ist.....das ist reine Geschmackssache.....Farbtiefe habe ich bei mir auf 12 bpc gestellt, rgb auf full....den rest weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## A-W-Q (30. November 2015)

Hab vielen Dank.
Du hast mir sehr geholfen, wollte aus lauter Frust schon auf Win 7 zurückkehren, nur dann wäre das Problem wohl geblieben.


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2015)

A-W-Q schrieb:


> Hab vielen Dank.
> Du hast mir sehr geholfen, wollte aus lauter Frust schon auf Win 7 zurückkehren,* nur dann wäre das Problem wohl geblieben*.



Es handelt sich da eher weniger um ein "Problem", viel mehr ist es ein Feature.
Über Jahre konnte man bei Nvidia über den Treiber nur Full-RGB für Videos aber nicht für den Desktop + 3d Anwendungen erzwingen. Das ging nur mit regestry-Änderungen.
Jetzt kann man es einfach einstellen.....man muss nur wissen wo.


----------

